# Living room furniture



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Okay boys and girls.... Time to finally replace the _early marriage_ living room set. I know everyone says leather and that's fine, but what other options are there? When it comes to leather what should I look for and what maufacturer is the best. Dogs and cats ARE allowed on the furniture and I'm always raising a puppy or two....

Durable and easy to clean is a must. Forget anything with wooden legs....

Angie


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I had an off white leather couch and chair, etc. that was around $5000 when I bought it 20 years ago.

It was Natuzzi, and it still looks great - a friend gladly took it. I had dogs and cats on it, and didn't do much to take care of it.


I think that the expensive set was worth the money - the frames were strong (Mike is a big boy) and are still fine. 

Sondra


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Buddy of mine just bought some new stuff made out of some type of microfiber. Looks like an old broken in leather bomber jacket but it's a fabric. Seems to be holding up well to his 5 year old child, lab and mini weinie dog. I'll see if I can find out the real name for the fabric.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Awesome! Thanks....

Angie


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

I just can't imagine any fabric not getting dirty or smelly (at least over time with so many dogs)

Leather is the way to go... if you're going to have all kinds of dogs. As far as spills, slobber, leaks, etc.

-K


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Kristie Wilder said:


> I just can't imagine any fabric not getting dirty or smelly (at least over time with so many dogs)
> 
> Leather is the way to go... if you're going to have all kinds of dogs. As far as spills, slobber, leaks, etc.
> 
> -K


Is there anything special I should look for? I know there's different grades and textures......

Angie


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

Angie,

If you are looking at leather. Do the fingernail scratch test. If you can scratch it, you do not want it. We went to several furniture stores and told the salesman that we had 5 labs and wanted a leather couch that was indestructable. We went with Ethan Allen.

Sean


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Angie B said:


> Kristie Wilder said:
> 
> 
> > I just can't imagine any fabric not getting dirty or smelly (at least over time with so many dogs)
> ...


Honestly not sure... I think you've been on the thread before where I talked about buying all mine used on craigslist...

So, with my limited experience... I'd say get something textured so scratches don't show up as much. And maybe something that's a heavier grain or thicker leather.

And then keep it conditioned (there are creams and stuff you get and put on periodically).

I'm sitting on a really nice expensive set that I got really "cheap"... The scratches show up worse on it (really pretty brown smooth leather) more than they show up on our other navy couch that has thicker leather with some texture. Overall, both pieces have held up really well. I've had them over a year now, they were already used when I got them.

Someone else with more "leather-buying" experience may have some more words of wisdom... 

-K


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I went with a microfiber,had a stain preventer treatment done, and I put some slip covers on them. Any kind of liquid just beads up. If they get dirty just throw the cover in the wash. The 2 of us plus our 5 labs love it...I think it is made by Ashley??? not sure though., Jim


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

The Natuzzi leather is very thick. The lighter colors don't show scratches as much as the dark colors do.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Rich corinthian :lol:


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Angie B said:


> Okay boys and girls.... Time to finally replace the _early marriage_ living room set. I know everyone says leather and that's fine, but what other options are there? When it comes to leather what should I look for and what maufacturer is the best. Dogs and cats ARE allowed on the furniture and I'm always raising a puppy or two....
> 
> Durable and easy to clean is a must. Forget anything with wooden legs....
> 
> Angie


As important as the manufacturer is the grade of the leather and how it is dyed. Another concern is actual surface finish. i cannot remember all of the info but if you do a google search you should find leature furniture facts. Most of the better and afordable leather comes from Italy or Spain.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

*LR furniture*

I replaced my set two years ago I went with leather $1500 for the sofa and LS from sofa mart, it was the best thing I have ever done. It is so easy to keep clean I used a scat mat it took one day for the dogs to learn to stay off it although when my daughters schnauzers visit , they are all over it but they have not harmed it . I didn't have the heart to use the scat mat on them . 
Cindy


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

I bought a leather chair and sofa a few years ago and got this great leather conditioner/cleaning stuff to go with it. If I did get a scratch, or something like Elmer's Glue spilled on it, the cleaner and the conditioner would take the scratch right out.

Won't have anything else but leather. 

Paula


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

*furniture*

We have a free lifetime supply of cleaner and conditioner.


----------



## KEITH L (Nov 2, 2005)

natuzzi so far so good
________
ELECTONE


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Dogs on furniture. How disgusting!!!! :lol: :lol: 

We used to have a loungeroom suite which had removable washable covers. Nowadays have a leather lounge suite.

I purchased all the suitable cleaning products, as leather does scratch, especially as two of our single chairs back onto front windows, and the dogs like seeing who is visiting. 

I find cleaning the suite much easier when using wood furniture spray cleaner. Scratches disappear also.


----------



## The Wojo's (Jan 28, 2006)

Got a new set about 5 years ago made by Flexsteele (sp?) I went with a faux suede looking material that is really TUOGH but nice and soft. I got a sample swatch and my test was to see if I could poke a pencil through it. The pencil didn't make a dent the stuff is tough as nails! No scratches ever show up. 5 dogs so far and 2 kids. Easy clean up most of the time just water. I went with a dark brown color and no hair shows up either.

Michele


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

We have a Natuzzi sectional - Love it. Looks like brand new.

We knew exactly what we wanted when we started looking and of course the most expensive piece we ever saw was the only one that exactly matched our needs - recliner on both ends - finished back (because the back is exposed to the Dineing room). It was about 4K.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

http://www.clubfurniture.com/

I bought a great looking leather loveseat sleeper and ottoman in distressed leather, it is definitely Jack Russell Terrier proof, a little saddle soap now and then keeps it looking great


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Angie..............

I was talking with Mike Molthan last weekend at N. Texas and he mentioned he is in the furniture business. He knows all about it and probably could steer you in the right direction.

Get a hold of him. He seems like a real nice guy.


----------



## KEukaFlyer (Oct 7, 2005)

We gave up trying to have "nice" things in the house and now we just sit on the floor.

:wink:


----------

